# Weather and life in Polis, Argaka in winter



## colouredman (May 15, 2018)

Hi, does anyone know what the weather in the Polis, Latchi, Podromi Argaka area is like in Winter? Surprisingly the weather always shows as being almost always a few degrees hotter in Polis area than Paphos for most months of the year. 
Does anyone here have experience of this to share?
Also what are any comments you would make on the following:

1. Crime in the Polis area?
2. Spots to avoid in terms of property buying there?
3. What’s Polis hospital like?
4. Time from airport?
5. Is there better value for money (townhouses and apartments) in Polis area than further South (Paphos Peyia etc)?
6. Any info on rate or scope of development? Is it restricted or unstoppable like Paphos etc?

Any general info would be great. I’m selling my apt in Paphos and moving where there’s a bit more scenery and a few less tourists?


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi,

We have lived in Polis for 4 years, and there is definitely a micro climate here compared with Paphos. Although generally speaking, the weather is very similar, we could have a thunderstorm here and it may never move to Paphos and vice versa. However, to answer your specific question, it is definitely less humid in Polis compared to Paphos. As to comparative temperatures, I find Paphos a little hotter than Polis by 2-3 degrees, despite the weather sites which, I agree, tend to report the other way around. Perhaps it’s the increased humidity in Paphos which makes it feel hotter there.

In response to your specific questions:

1. We have not had any personal experience of crime in Polis, nor do we know anyone in our circle of friends who are aware of any crime. Long may that continue

2. I can’t particularly advise on areas to avoid in purchasing property here as it is such a subjective issue. Suffice to say that I would avoid places where there is swampy wasteland nearby as this is clearly mosquito breeding ground. Also, I would visit any potential area at all times of the day and night and avoid the few places where barking dogs may be a problem. Generally speaking though, I would have no difficulty in recommending all other areas in Polis, Prodromi, Latchi and Argaka.

3. Polis Hospital is small, but well run and efficient. Whilst I have never been admitted, I have visited various friends who have, and I’ve always found the staff friendly and helpful. My friends, on the other hand, have had no problem with either the surgical care or the nursing care - very different from Paphos General! I took our grandson to Polis A&E last year for a bad cut and there was no queue and the care he received was excellent.

4. It’s a 45 minute drive to Paphos airport.

5. Rental and purchase prices of property here are certainly cheaper than Paphos. As Limassol prices have increased and Paphos is within easy commuting distance, the property prices there have also increased whilst the availability of rental property has decreased. The Polis area has not (yet) been affected by this boom.

6. Development here is slow and steady with no large developments going on at present. The planning department pays due consideration to the environment, and with the exception of the new hotel in Latchi (which has broken the terms of its planning permission in building an extra floor!) buildings cannot exceed 2 storeys.


----------



## colouredman (May 15, 2018)

That’s great, thanks for the detail; just what I needed. Much appreciated.


----------

